# George Brown College



## cakeandcookie (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi all, 

Anyone go to George Brown College in Toronto? Current students, alumni/recent grads, or profs? Just a few questions:

Questions regarding 2 year programs...not continuing education or anything like that...

How's the Culinary Management (preferably the Integrated stream) program?
How's life after graduation?
How's student life?
What's the typical age group and diversity like? 
Were there international connections/experience after graduation?
How's overall experience?
This question may catch off guard, but where did you find used textbooks? (instead of bookstore)

I actually registered into the program, just letting you all know...
Main goal: Career wise, don't know, but I know that I want to work internationally. I hope George Brown could give me a head start to the world haha!

~Cakeandcookie


----------



## vanessa85 (May 26, 2012)

Hi Cakeandcookie, I am also starting at George Brown in Culinary Management. I have very similar inquiries. I was planning on attending the information seminar. There is one at the end of June, as well as in August. I hope to get some valuable info from attending, as well as getting familiar with the environment, You should also consider attending!


----------



## nakulkhani (Sep 14, 2012)

So you guys gonna attend culinary management this september??


----------

